# Warehouse DC Policy



## Valkyri (Aug 2, 2021)

Is there a team member handbook for Warehouse Policies? The base team member handbook doesn't go over in specifics how warehouse DC's should be run policy wise just a couple of general listings.* My current reason for this is to check what kind of vests are required or approved for wear in a DC setting. *Certain Team Leads are asking me to wear breakaway vest while other OM's are split down the middle in saying its required and some saying it isn't as long as I have a reflective vest on which I do wear it just happens to be a custom vest that I've owned. I wear my custom vest for pockets mostly and the designs are just a plus that makes me stick out in warehouse, instead of looking like another team member in a sea of orange team members.


----------



## Dcnewb4now (Aug 2, 2021)

Ik that they changed policy a year or so ago that they use break a way vests so that you don’t get caught in rollers.

sounds like you are a new tm. This seems like a silly battle to have and will only make enemy’s for yourself. Making a big deal about this will only shorten your employment at spot.


----------



## InboundDCguy (Aug 2, 2021)

I’m sure it’s on workday somewhere. My understanding is that inside the building vests have to be breakaway, in the trailer yard they have to be reflective.
Both rules were brought on by deaths IIRC, so I’m pretty sure they’re not going to bend on them.


----------



## Valkyri (Aug 2, 2021)

Dcnewb4now said:


> Ik that they changed policy a year or so ago that they use break a way vests so that you don’t get caught in rollers.
> 
> sounds like you are a new tm. This seems like a silly battle to have and will only make enemy’s for yourself. Making a big deal about this will only shorten your employment at spot.


So lets get back to the topic at hand, you said they changed the policy a year ago can you provide that policy? Yes I hear some people say its policy but no one has shown that it is. Just sounds like some word of mouth that everyone likes to say.


----------



## Hal (Aug 2, 2021)

You are required to wear a breakaway vest. ALL VESTS worn in the DC are required to be breakaway or tearaway. Even the leader and TSS vests are tear or breakaway.

There is no room for negotiation on this. Especially as you may be near conveyors after the death that happened in Texas. Failure to follow safety policies can and will lead to termination.

Safety policies on things such as vests will not be listed in the handbook. The only thing would be wearing appropriate PPE. As your vest is not appropriate PPE for the business it will NOT be allowed. Trying to argue this is a dumb way to get a swift kick out the door.

I've been at Target for almost a decade from TM to OM. And from experience I'm telling you let it go, wear the orange vest for your 90 days and be done with it.


----------



## Valkyri (Aug 2, 2021)

Hal said:


> You are required to wear a breakaway vest. ALL VESTS worn in the DC are required to be breakaway or tearaway. Even the leader and TSS vests are tear or breakaway.
> 
> There is no room for negotiation on this. Especially as you may be near conveyors after the death that happened in Texas. Failure to follow safety policies can and will lead to termination.
> 
> ...


Actually leadership in my facility don't wear breakaway vests. I made sure to go up to them and check they have zipper along the front of the vest and the top portion for the the shoulder has a walkie holder. Nothing tear away there. So everyone is still yelling policy on the spot but no one has anything written down. If this policy is word of mouth so be it but still get yourself in gear as an OM and provide that policy handbook that DC's follow.


----------



## Hal (Aug 2, 2021)

I just told you there is no policy in the handbooks. It would only list wearing appropriate ppe. WHICH WOULD INCLUDE WEARING THE VEST. Your leaders' vests should look similar to this. The leader vests are breakway. Velcro on the shoulders and sides.



Idk why you feel the need to prove this point that your vest is better. The other reason behind wearing the orange vest is to make you easily identifiable as a new hire.

Once again this is not a fight you win. It's really dumb reason to lose your job over deciding not to wear an orange vest during your probation. The time when you need to prove to your leaders that they should want to keep you.


----------



## Valkyri (Aug 2, 2021)

We don't have just one color to identify new hires theres the standard green and orange for everyone in the PPE machine. Don't know why your saying this as if one color is enforced. Quick side note does that zipper breakaway from the vest? Also if the purpose of the vest is differentiate TM and OM why do leads wear a standard green or orange vest instead of a vest with a different color pattern such as the red strips for OM's. On an ending note if all you guys are asking is for a breakaway vests why does my color matter to you? Not even my OM's care about the color.


----------



## Hal (Aug 2, 2021)

Yes it does. There is Velcro on both sides of the zipper. 

It is not to differentiate TM to OM. It's to differentiate NHs from Vets. Trainers, OMs, Leads need to be able to identify NHs quickly. It says "I'm new so I may need extra attention and help". I only said orange because you mentioned in your post about being in a sea of orange vests.

The leader vests are specifically so people can say "That's who I can go to if I have questions or need help."

Also there is documentation on the vests. However, when they roll it out to each building it has their building number on it. I will not be posting mine because of it. Orange 

Speak to your training OM or Safety Manager. They will have it.

Second the vests, gloves and blades and all other equipment had been chosen because it conforms to the standards Target puts in place because horrible stuff has and will happen. If they allow one person an exception than they have to allow everyone an exception. And then Texas happens again and gets seriously injured or dies because someone wanted to wear a different vest and it didn't meet standards.

It sounds dramatic but I've seen serious injuries happen in my building because one person goes off process. I've had to sit on network calls because someone crushed a limb in another building and then had to explain that to my team that one person wasn't paying attention to a NH. Or thought they knew what they were more experienced because they didn't have their vest on.

Just wear the provided vest. It takes 3 months and you're done. For your sake and the rest of the buildings.


----------



## ItChecksOut (Aug 2, 2021)

Your orange vest isn't intended for you to stand out among all the other vests, it's intended to let me know you are new to the function you are in. 

We have a guy that's been with target for 10 years having to wear an orange vest for 90 days because he's never operated the equipment we use before. It's not about seniority or you feeling special. It's to let every other team member know that you might not be use to your current role or equipment and to be extra cautious while working/operating near you. 

It's obvious you're trying to find anyone to agree with you and argue when they don't. 

I'm all for stop work authority and putting my foot down when I'm asked to do something truly unsafe. But you are, in my opinion, picking the wrong hill to die on.


----------



## Valkyri (Aug 2, 2021)

Alright you guys are making your vest policy clear by word of mouth alone and swearing up and down to back it till you go. Regardless of that I still need someone to provide me with a policy handbook that has the most recent updated version. I've asked for OM's and no one can find it. HR pretty much dips out the building earlier then the time they list.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Aug 2, 2021)

Valkyri said:


> Alright you guys are making your vest policy clear by word of mouth alone and swearing up and down to back it till you go. Regardless of that I still need someone to provide me with a policy handbook that has the most recent updated version. I've asked for OM's and no one can find it. HR pretty much dips out the building earlier then the time they list.


Check with a safety person. Just wear the vest & be safe.


----------



## commiecorvus (Aug 2, 2021)

Valkyri said:


> Alright you guys are making your vest policy clear by word of mouth alone and swearing up and down to back it till you go. Regardless of that I still need someone to provide me with a policy handbook that has the most recent updated version. I've asked for OM's and no one can find it. HR pretty much dips out the building earlier then the time they list.



Just out of curiosity, what about the provided vests is a problem for you?
What makes the vest you want to wear so good that you want to play lawyer in order to wear it?
Even if you risk alienating your supervisors by doing it.


We had a company that wanted to make one of our deaf clients wear a vest that said DEAF in big letters.
We raised hell on that one and it didn't happen.
I don't see this being in any way worth the same kind of effort.


----------



## BoxedIn (Aug 2, 2021)

I just wish we had the option of a hi viz shirt instead of a vest. It gets hot here, so on 100-110+ degree days, an extra layer makes it even more miserable in the DC.


----------



## DC Diva (Aug 2, 2021)

And now we’re back to mandatory masks again.


----------



## Valkyri (Aug 3, 2021)

commiecorvus said:


> Just out of curiosity, what about the provided vests is a problem for you?
> What makes the vest you want to wear so good that you want to play lawyer in order to wear it?
> Even if you risk alienating your supervisors by doing it.
> 
> ...


I've just read through the DC non exempt and exempt handbook and the only thing mentioning breakaway was the lanyard. Nothing in code of ethics says anything about vests either. I've talked with HR today and they said they will look into that specific policy on our next shift and see if the guidelines match up. My point is when OM's or Leads make up policies on the spot that cater to them when they feel like it. I have to tell OM's to back away from my PIT equipment when it's operational. I need to remind them when we're on the floor to wear their gloves. Don't use policy when it caters to you and not abide by it when its used on you. That's like recording a cop and he tries to tell you its illegal when its obviously not. The OM further up kept referring to a policy with no proof it exists, if this is a common sense run of the mill policy why can't it be provided when asked? I get tired of abuse of power on other subjects and this small inconvenience towards OM's I don't care about trying to enforce a policy that really doesn't need to be enforced is beyond comical. My E&F team certainly doesn't abide by the vest policy and they could give a damn about and they work next to the belt enough times that they "should" wear it.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Aug 3, 2021)

Please wear the vest spot gives you. If you get hurt in an accident while wearing your own vest, spot can denied paying workman comp. because you did not wear spot supplied vest. Also, you can check on the safety polices on the ppe with your safety person. You did sign on your application to follow safety procedures at spot.
From @Hal post.
*Second the vests, gloves and blades and all other equipment had been chosen because it conforms to the standards Target puts in place because horrible stuff has and will happen. If they allow one person an exception than they have to allow everyone an exception. And then Texas happens again and gets seriously injured or dies because someone wanted to wear a different vest and it didn't meet standards.

At a spot dc in Texas:*
Target Employee Dies After Getting Caught in Machinery Inside Freezer: Police​By Holley Ford        • Published August 12, 2019        • Updated on August 12, 2019 at 10:44 pm​A man is dead after being caught in machinery inside a large freezer at a Target Distribution Center in Denton, police say.
Matthew Sopcic, 34, was working at the center on Airport Road last Friday when he apparently got caught in the machinery. The machine had an conveyor belt.


----------



## DC Diva (Aug 3, 2021)

Was that due to a non-approved safety vest or wearing a hoodie?  Because I’ve heard this incident used as reasoning for both “policies” now.  Unless there was another different one?


----------



## commiecorvus (Aug 3, 2021)

Valkyri said:


> I've just read through the DC non exempt and exempt handbook and the only thing mentioning breakaway was the lanyard. Nothing in code of ethics says anything about vests either. I've talked with HR today and they said they will look into that specific policy on our next shift and see if the guidelines match up. My point is when OM's or Leads make up policies on the spot that cater to them when they feel like it. I have to tell OM's to back away from my PIT equipment when it's operational. I need to remind them when we're on the floor to wear their gloves. Don't use policy when it caters to you and not abide by it when its used on you. That's like recording a cop and he tries to tell you its illegal when its obviously not. The OM further up kept referring to a policy with no proof it exists, if this is a common sense run of the mill policy why can't it be provided when asked? I get tired of abuse of power on other subjects and this small inconvenience towards OM's I don't care about trying to enforce a policy that really doesn't need to be enforced is beyond comical. My E&F team certainly doesn't abide by the vest policy and they could give a damn about and they work next to the belt enough times that they "should" wear it.



I agree with many of your points, from the supervisors making up policy to them not being consistent.
But you didn't answer my questions.
Why are the provided vests a problem?
What makes your vest better?
Why is this the hill you want to die on?

Don't get me wrong, there are times when the principle of a very small thing can get under my skin as well.
But more often than not it is best to pick your battles for the things that really matter and will make a large difference in the future.


----------



## Luck (Aug 3, 2021)

Valkyri said:


> I've just read through the DC non exempt and exempt handbook and the only thing mentioning breakaway was the lanyard. Nothing in code of ethics says anything about vests either. I've talked with HR today and they said they will look into that specific policy on our next shift and see if the guidelines match up. My point is when OM's or Leads make up policies on the spot that cater to them when they feel like it. I have to tell OM's to back away from my PIT equipment when it's operational. I need to remind them when we're on the floor to wear their gloves. Don't use policy when it caters to you and not abide by it when its used on you. That's like recording a cop and he tries to tell you its illegal when its obviously not. The OM further up kept referring to a policy with no proof it exists, if this is a common sense run of the mill policy why can't it be provided when asked? I get tired of abuse of power on other subjects and this small inconvenience towards OM's I don't care about trying to enforce a policy that really doesn't need to be enforced is beyond comical. My E&F team certainly doesn't abide by the vest policy and they could give a damn about and they work next to the belt enough times that they "should" wear it.


The breakaway aspect is 100% BS on their part. You can wear an ordinary vest no problem (provided no hood). And vendors wear their own into the building all the time.
There is no reason you c


----------



## Luck (Aug 3, 2021)

Just wear your own vest and if they bring it up again tell them its to keep you warm and a fashion item. 
Throw a Supreme sticker on it to really sell it. 
Just make sure you are wearing the target issues vest on top of it. Grab the small fishnet one. 
Do that for a few days and I am willing to bet they will get the hint and leave you alone. 
If they continue to bug you come in the next day wearing a (no hood) sweater vest with a zipper. Jist find the cheapest one you can. 
And make sure to go up to every leader that harassed you and ask them if the sweater vest (with no hood) is allowed or if it needs to be "breakaway" just in case too.


----------



## Valkyri (Aug 3, 2021)

Luck said:


> Just wear your own vest and if they bring it up again tell them its to keep you warm and a fashion item.
> Throw a Supreme sticker on it to really sell it.
> Just make sure you are wearing the target issues vest on top of it. Grab the small fishnet one.
> Do that for a few days and I am willing to bet they will get the hint and leave you alone.
> ...


That's the thing though if I wear my vest and their vest they could give 2 shits about the safety of the vest. Also what makes my vest "better" is Pockets and a pretty slick design on the front and back. Obviously there's nothing wrong with the vest given I just don't see the point in wearing it if I'm wearing a OSHA certified vest. Our conveyers cant even give me a skid mark let alone pull me where I don't want to go. The whole why do I want to die on that hill spiel is over dramatic at best, but my reasoning stands that since I've worked here so far I've been disrespected by 2 leads who only have 5 months combined here and a OM who will believe them when they say I give them tone but not the other way around. None of this started until after I had problems with "Leads". They should make leads go into employee relations classes.


----------



## Valkyri (Aug 3, 2021)

And since I'm positive about my side and I've more confidence since reading the handbook and talking to HR I'm in route to buying my next set of custom attire for this warehouse.


----------



## commiecorvus (Aug 3, 2021)

Valkyri said:


> That's the thing though if I wear my vest and their vest they could give 2 shits about the safety of the vest. Also what makes my vest "better" is Pockets and a pretty slick design on the front and back. Obviously there's nothing wrong with the vest given I just don't see the point in wearing it if I'm wearing a OSHA certified vest. Our conveyers cant even give me a skid mark let alone pull me where I don't want to go. The whole why do I want to die on that hill spiel is over dramatic at best, but my reasoning stands that since I've worked here so far I've been disrespected by 2 leads who only have 5 months combined here and a OM who will believe them when they say I give them tone but not the other way around. None of this started until after I had problems with "Leads". They should make leads go into employee relations classes.



Good luck man.
Just don't be surprised if you get performanced out.
Bosses don't take well to being proven wrong.
I found that out the hard way by winning an ADA case.
They will get rid of you if you piss them off enough and they will do it by the book

Even a good lawyer will have a rough time beating them.
Like I said, good luck.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Aug 3, 2021)

@Valkyri, we are the internet, not your dc. Spot will decide your vest is good or not. Spot gives something to you, I would take it. No cost out of my pocket.


----------



## ItChecksOut (Aug 3, 2021)

More power to you, I don't pay your bills. 

It's not about being right or wrong it's about the effort you are about to go through for the outcome. 

Is it right that your actions will likely result in your termination? No, however thats most likely the outcome that you will encounter. 

You are going to piss off so many leads/oms/hr reps on your quest to prove people wrong that when you do mess up and you will. They aren't going to turn a blind eye to it. While you might even have other team members encourage you locally to "stick it to the man" you will find yourself dancing alone once the music stops. 

You're the example why so many rare occurrence of events become encoumbering rules and policies the rest of us most follow. Because "There wasn't a rule against it" must mean I can. 

I'd rather you find an actual issue and devote your attention to that, but you do you. As someone who has been with spot for years as many others in here, we have all seen plenty of people with your attitude come and go and you typically leave us with a fun story to share with all the new people.


----------



## Valkyri (Aug 4, 2021)

commiecorvus said:


> Good luck man.
> Just don't be surprised if you get performanced out.
> Bosses don't take well to being proven wrong.
> I found that out the hard way by winning an ADA case.
> ...


Preciate it and I know I come from amazon with some times under my belt. I've seen the favoritism game and the like. Even if I don't "win" this small battle I wasn't staying within my department anyways I already had an OM ask me to transfer to his department where that vest falls under different policies for vests regardless. You could say I'm being an ass as I leave out the door of said department.


----------



## Johnyj7657 (Aug 4, 2021)

Oh my God.

Your not gonna last.  What is wrong with you?  I'm sick of you just in the 2 minutes reading this nonsense.

Nobody cares about what vest they wear  but you.  It doesn't matter.  

Your gonna learn the hard way that the handbook means diddly.

I doubt an om told you to go switch departments.
You have to wait 6 months to even do it and your not gonna last that long.

They don't want ass aches.
If you can pull 200% they will give you some slack but I promise you your going bye bye real soon.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Aug 4, 2021)

There is higher pay at Amazon. I wonder why the op left. Hmmmm.


----------



## Hal (Aug 4, 2021)

I don't know how else to say it. There IS documentation. Its just DC specific so it won't be in the handbook that is for all Target non-exempt (stores and DC) workers.

I'm not posting mine because it lists my DC on it and sharing internal docs is a great way to be termed.

All provided vests in the DC are tearaway, meaning they will tear apart if caught on something like a conveyor (we tested this the rip apart at the seams) or break away, meaning they're velcro and break apart.

But by all means if this is the hill you wanna die on go back to Amazon. TMs have been getting a crap ton extra money through raises but throw it away over a vest. And you will literally have wasted everyone's time over a piece of fabric.


----------



## InboundDCguy (Aug 5, 2021)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> There is higher pay at Amazon. I wonder why the op left. Hmmmm.


At least where I am, Target pays better.


----------



## Valkyri (Aug 5, 2021)

commiecorvus said:


> Good luck man.
> Just don't be surprised if you get performanced out.
> Bosses don't take well to being proven wrong.
> I found that out the hard way by winning an ADA case.
> ...


I appreciate it as of current I love the job itself so it isn't hard for me to show up on time and learn my processes. I do everything by the book so and do what I'm told to just about a T. But as we all know there will be those few people you have to watch out for. Just a couple weeks ago we lost a great lead who got fired after doing 60 hour OT week helping a different shift and getting into a little lip service with an OM. So like you said they'll find a way if they really want you out before your 90.


----------



## Valkyri (Aug 5, 2021)

Hal said:


> I don't know how else to say it. There IS documentation. Its just DC specific so it won't be in the handbook that is for all Target non-exempt (stores and DC) workers.
> 
> I'm not posting mine because it lists my DC on it and sharing internal docs is a great way to be termed.
> 
> ...


Well can you point me in the way of where you can find said documentation that's the real question here. I can only access so much while on my breaks and being in the building since you need to be on the network. Without having a laptop on the floor you can't view much and using the Zebras to get around and look for PDF files is such a hassle but I managed to find the DC handbook and code of ethics. If YOU know what I'm looking for and where it is point me in the right direction.


----------



## Valkyri (Aug 5, 2021)

InboundDCguy said:


> At least where I am, Target pays better.


We all know target pays better, that's why its filled with a lot of Amazon workers. But just cause the pay is good doesn't mean to shut-up and bend over. I've seen enough violations by OM's alone for some corrective action but you don't see me chasing them down on small consistent safety issues. If they left my vest alone everyone would be working each day and not giving a crap during the following. If that conveyor had the HP to kill I'd switch up but it doesn't so I could care less, I've been around these conveyors long enough and I certainly don't lean on them.


----------



## Valkyri (Aug 5, 2021)

Johnyj7657 said:


> Oh my God.
> 
> Your not gonna last.  What is wrong with you?  I'm sick of you just in the 2 minutes reading this nonsense.
> 
> ...


Tell me why you care so much since in your other post your calling other warehouse employees child rapists and felons? Your one of those guys who wants your voice heard huh generalizing people I see.


----------



## Valkyri (Aug 5, 2021)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> There is higher pay at Amazon. I wonder why the op left. Hmmmm.


High pay where? Because as we stand now I make more then a T3 Processing Assistant, I have friends who've maxed out there pay in the 5 years they've been there. All I did was switch and went over their pay and do less of the work and a lot less responsibility.


----------



## ItChecksOut (Aug 5, 2021)

Valkyri said:


> We all know target pays better, that's why its filled with a lot of Amazon workers. But just cause the pay is good doesn't mean to shut-up and bend over.



Yeah, wearing a employer provided orange vest is really taking it up the ass......



Valkyri said:


> I've seen enough violations by OM's alone for some corrective action but you don't see me chasing them down on small consistent safety issues.



Like reminding them to wear gloves while on the floor? 



Valkyri said:


> If they left my vest alone everyone would be working each day and not giving a crap during the following.
> If that conveyor had the HP to kill I'd switch up but it doesn't so I could care less, I've been around these conveyors long enough and I certainly don't lean on them.



After having seen what that conveyer system did to a pair of jeans that fell out of an overpack... they can and will easily kill someone. But its obvious by your attitude that you just know better.


----------



## Valkyri (Aug 5, 2021)

ItChecksOut said:


> Yeah, wearing a employer provided orange vest is really taking it up the ass......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh yea just Chalk it up to something like Gloves sure wise ass. If you want simplify the context go ahead, but why bitch about a vests that I wear and call it unsafe but if I wear a breakaway vest on top now both vests are considered safe. A pear of jeans really one the best armored clothing apparel. You do know we rip jeans for fun right and call it fashion. Listen your DC might have better motors but ours certainly does not.


----------



## Dcnewb4now (Aug 5, 2021)

Would a SoW suffice?


----------



## Hal (Aug 5, 2021)

Valkyri said:


> Well can you point me in the way of where you can find said documentation that's the real question here. I can only access so much while on my breaks and being in the building since you need to be on the network. Without having a laptop on the floor you can't view much and using the Zebras to get around and look for PDF files is such a hassle but I managed to find the DC handbook and code of ethics. If YOU know what I'm looking for and where it is point me in the right direction.


As has been said repeatedly. Ask your buildings safety or training manager. I don't know where you'd store it on your building's network.


----------



## Valkyri (Aug 6, 2021)

Hal said:


> As has been said repeatedly. Ask your buildings safety or training manager. I don't know where you'd store it on your building's network.


We don't have either currently.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Aug 6, 2021)

Valkyri said:


> We don't have either currently.


The safety info is posted on the wall. Check near the first aid station.


----------



## Hal (Aug 6, 2021)

Valkyri said:


> We don't have either currently.


You absolutely have one and/or the other. In fact depending on your operations model you have might even have two of each.

Even in new buildings, the first positions they train is Safety Manager and Training Operations Manager.

If they are both out for whatever reason then someone from another building is covering it and you just need to find out who it is.


----------



## DC Diva (Aug 6, 2021)

Hal said:


> You absolutely have one and/or the other. In fact depending on your operations model you have might even have two of each.
> 
> Even in new buildings, the first positions they train is Safety Manager and Training Operations Manager.
> 
> If they are both out for whatever reason then someone from another building is covering it and you just need to find out who it is.


HR manager then.  They should know the policy, and if they don’t, it’s their job to know who to go to to get it.   Should have an answer within a day.   Unless you’ve already gotten answer and just want to argue, in which case pushing it with HR is a shortcut to ca.


----------



## Valkyri (Aug 6, 2021)

Hal said:


> You absolutely have one and/or the other. In fact depending on your operations model you have might even have two of each.
> 
> Even in new buildings, the first positions they train is Safety Manager and Training Operations Manager.
> 
> If they are both out for whatever reason then someone from another building is covering it and you just need to find out who it is.


Are they supposed to have them on both shifts? Because we still don't have a safety team and when asked they say you can sign up with HR but I've yet to see a safety manager announce themselves or be announced. Most of HR is out the building by 6 P.M. and then I get left with a newer HR worker (4 months). Also haven't seen or heard of anybody with the title of training operations manager. I'll ask my O.M. next week to see who both those are.


----------



## Valkyri (Aug 6, 2021)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> The safety info is posted on the wall. Check near the first aid station.


For as long as I've been in the building now, walking through every which way I've never seen a 1st aid board thats supposed to have a medical kit, eye wash, and AED. I saw a couple AED mounts. I've seen those boards all around my old building but I've not seen or been told where they're located.


----------



## Valkyri (Aug 6, 2021)

Dcnewb4now said:


> Would a SoW suffice?


Whats SoW stand for?


----------



## Luck (Aug 6, 2021)

Valkyri said:


> Tell me why you care so much since in your other post your calling other warehouse employees child rapists and felons?


He was right about that tho 😤 Target used to have standards now thanks to corporate taking over hiring we have some real sketchy mfers walking around and they are always starting shit too.


----------



## Luck (Aug 6, 2021)

Valkyri said:


> Whats SoW stand for?


Standard of Work, I assume. 


Valkyri said:


> Are they supposed to have them on both shifts? Because we still don't have a safety team and when asked they say you can sign up with HR but I've yet to see a safety manager announce themselves or be announced. Most of HR is out the building by 6 P.M. and then I get left with a newer HR worker (4 months). Also haven't seen or heard of anybody with the title of training operations manager. I'll ask my O.M. next week to see who both those are.


The safety team is sort of an extracurricular and yes every shift is supposed to have at least one TM from every department on the safety team. They have a manager who overseas meetings ~monthly. 
If your departments key does not currently have a SST TM then you should find out which OM is responsible for doing Safety Circles. 
Request to talk to them and ask about it. 
But please take my advice and bring up that if it were any other garment, it would be allowed. 
(I am assuming the safety vest you have is not loose or baggy and fits your body securely). 
Point out that it would be entirely reasonable for you to wear your vest as a fashion article. There are no rules against wearing cool weather vests. In fact Target TM branded clothing sells vests if I am not mistaken. 
That as long as it is not baggy and does not have a hood, there is no reason you cannot simply wear it as a choice of fashion. 
And then from there, bring up that given that argument is true, it seems silly you cannot forgo wearing a Target issues vest on top of it. 
That two stage argument is what will sell the point. 
I am saying this as a member of the SST team by the way, I have a pretty good feel about how to go about making safety arguments to Targets corporate ways. 
If all you do is start asking where the break-away clothing part is in the handbook you will be instantly shot down.


----------



## Johnyj7657 (Aug 6, 2021)

Valkyri said:


> Tell me why you care so much since in your other post your calling other warehouse employees child rapists and felons? Your one of those guys who wants your voice heard huh generalizing people I see.



Buddy your a moron.  Yeah the place is a joke now full of kiddy rapists,  violent felons and guys like you.

You said you worked at Amazon then you should know how these places operate.  But let's read between the lines.  You couldn't hack it at Amazon and got fired and now moved to target.
I'll also assu

They have 10,000 rules and regulations but only abide by them to fire people.  You lick an om's ass and you can get away with murder.
Your a guy who makes waves, calls in everyday etc... you will get fired for bending over to much.


Your throwing a fit about what vest you can wear.
Why?  Do you think wearing a different vest will change anything?  Will you magically get better numbers?  Will people think your not another newbie dipshit?

Your just a new guy,  past jobs don't matter your a new guy.  Wear your vest. Shut your mouth learn how things work.   Nobody cares what you have to say.  Your the new guy.

People have been pulled into conveyors.  It was a year or two ago that someone's vest got caught and i don't remember if it killed or royally injured them which is why they have you wear the break away vests.
Your not gonna win your little vest fight.  All you did was make everyone write you off as a moron.


----------



## Dcnewb4now (Aug 6, 2021)

Valkyri said:


> Whats SoW stand for?


Standard of work


----------



## Valkyri (Aug 7, 2021)

Johnyj7657 said:


> Buddy your a moron.  Yeah the place is a joke now full of kiddy rapists,  violent felons and guys like you.
> 
> You said you worked at Amazon then you should know how these places operate.  But let's read between the lines.  You couldn't hack it at Amazon and got fired and now moved to target.
> I'll also assu
> ...


Woah chill out their douche your making allot of assumptions and just come off as an angry who doesn't even like or care for his job. You need to take your dip shit self out of rotation cause your just here to throw insults. Even the guys further up attempted to get their point across and throw some shade in the middle. Your just some shit head loser who gives a little too much of a shit about an OP who asked a question that they want answered and doesn't pertain to you in the slightest. Now you can step down off your high horse and dig yourself a 12 ft hole and top that hole with the shit that spews out shit pipe you call a mouth.

Thank you for stopping by.


----------

